# Возможно опечатка в нотном тексте.



## Кконстантин (20 Окт 2009)

Подскажите пожалуйста может кто-то играл или есть другая редакция этого произведения в отличии от содержащегося на сайте, настораживают 39-40 такты ! это опечатка. или так и должно быть?
Если есть другая редакция буду очень признателен за помощь !
[email protected]


----------

